# Adobe Acrobat 6



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

For those of you who have installed Acrobat reader 6, you may have noticed that it takes a lot longer to start up

Here's a tip to speed it up

Open Windows Explorer

Go to C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader 
Open the *plug_ins* Folder 
Click *Edit | Select All*
Click *Edit | Cut*
Click the *Back* button and open the *Optional* folder
Click *Edit | Paste*
You will be asked if you want to move *Arcosign.prc*
Click *Yes*

When you next open a pdf document, it will be almost instantaneous


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry:

I looked around and I found this path:

D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat6.0\Acrobat\plug_ins instead of your:
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader 

I can't find any Optional folder.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Have you done a search? The pathnames shown are for the default installation location.


----------



## beefy (Aug 4, 2002)

Does the 'cut' mean move ALL the files AND folders in plug_ins 

or just the files.

There are six folders in my plug_ins folder--should they be cut and pasted to the Optinal folder?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Select All (folders and files)


----------



## beefy (Aug 4, 2002)

Good tip--they do open somewhat faster.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Not sure what I did wrong, but I tried this and completely screwed up Adobe Reader - had to uninstall and reinstall it.  So, word of warning - be very careful that you follow instructions exactly.


----------



## beefy (Aug 4, 2002)

It works well with 6.01. I tried on another system with NT and IE6 and Acrobat Reader 5 and it did not work.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, caution with this tip!

Now when I double click a .pdf file I get an error saying this file format has no program associated with it. I will try an association repair and report back.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Update:

I tried to associate .pddf file and it prompted me to insert the Adobe 6.0 disc! I did so and now it seems I have proper association again.

I did a search for the *Reader* and Optional[/b] folders. Optional exists in my Acrobat 4.0 folder (I upgraded from 4.0 to 6.0).
The reader folder does not exist.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I have tried this and Speedup.

Both made improvements when opening a pdf on my hard drive.
But opening a pdf in my browser( from a web site), locks up my computer and I am forced to reboot.
Any one know how to correct this?

I have gone into Adobe 'preferences' and unchecked open in browser but still got a lock up.


Jack


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I have set the plugins back in their original folder.
My reader just now did an update, and the speed opening a pdf at a web site seems to be
pretty good .


I'm going to leave my setup 'original' till I know more.


Jack


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Adobe Acrobat 5 doesn't have half the rubbish installed that 6 does hence the title off the thread ;0


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I should have mentioned, I'm using Adobe Reader 6 and my os is Win98se


Jack


----------



## beefy (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by putasolution:_
> *Adobe Acrobat 5 doesn't have half the rubbish installed that 6 does hence the title off the thread ;0 *


I guess it does pay to look there. I read the title but my mind was out to lunch I guess.

Anyway, I have had no problems with this tip.:up:


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Many thanks putasolution for a good tip.........Speed of light now!

Win 98se
IE 6

jonuck :up:


----------

